# New Puppy is sad and mopey all the time.



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi All,

We got our little darling this past Friday night. She's 8.5 weeks old and extremely adorable. Got her from a very loving and caring breeder. She was part of a litter of five adorable little pups. 

I am a little concerned about her though. She'll just lie around, sleeping or doing nothing. She looks extremely sad most of the time. We try to get her play with us. She'll run and hop around for a couple of minutes when we try to get her chase her favorite chewy toy. But then she'll just stop all of a sudden and go lie down in a corner or in her crate and not respond to us at all. And with time, it seems to be getting worse. She's a lot less active today then she was yesterday.

Some more info that might help analyzing this situation. The past two nights that she's been with us, she stay up most of the time, crying and yelping in her crate. We put a fence around the crate and kept the door of the crate open so that she has more space to move around. We kept her training pad within the fenced area too. Till yesterday, she was crying and howling, but she was atleast using the training pad most of the time. Suddenly, today she stopped the howling and crying since morning and keeps missing the training pad all the time. 

I'm extremely concerned. Could it be a health issue? She had her first vet visit with us yesterday (2nd in total) and the doctor gave her a clean chit. But we hadn't observed this sad mopey behavior till then. Any tips / suggestions? Should I take her to the vet again to get her examined for any health concerns?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

congratulations! I think that she is probably depressed as she was taken away from her mom and siblings. Her world has been turned upside down. She also is a quite young. I would give her time. I also would not overstimulate her. Her crate is her safe place and she probably goes in there when she is done playing. 

As far as the training pads go, she is young and will probably not go on there all of the time. Be patient with her. I am sure some other more experienced members will chime in.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

not sure what is going on, but coming from a mom I would think just give her as much attention and love and snuggles as she will tolerate!!
Did you pick her up or was she flown to you??


----------



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

We picked her up. The breeder lives about an hour away from us. She howled and yelped a bit in the car which is expected. 

Till morning today she hated the crate and fence. But now, she just wont get out of there. Just sleeping inside the crate all the time. I wonder if that is a good or a bad thing.

In any case , we are snuggling and babying her as much as we can. I hope this is just a phase and she'll be over it soon. 

Thanks for the response people.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you had her to the vet, yet? I'm sure when she goes in, she will check out fine. It does sound like she's homesick. I think once they get the routine down, they start to feel some ownership in their new family, and things will pick up.


----------



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes..we took her to the vet and she checked out just fine.

I just spent the past 15-20 mins with her and she seems extremely chewy suddenly. She's really going at all the chewy toys i'm letting her sink her teeth into. I wonder if the mopey sad mood is due to her teething. Maybe its really annoying her. Is that a possibility?


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

Sure. That probably doesn't explain all of it, but that can't help.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forum and PLEASE post a picture of Olive! I am sure your little girl is just missing her litter mates and mom. She went from constant doggy companionship to your home. It is all strange for her. 

One of my boys just never did well confined...he screeched and yelled and peed all over the place... when we opened up the xpen things went much more smoothly. My first boy, was much like you describe Oliver. He would play for a few minutes and then go back to "his room." It worried us to no end. He was very independent. We were encouraged to build up his confidence with training. He did love learning tricks for yummy treats. Sit, paw, down, stay wait.... this helped a lot. We were also encouraged to keep socializing him with a lot of new people and environments Now, he is actually the more affectionate of my two Havs and will not let us out of his site. 

There are good things about an independent dog. They are less likely to have separation anxiety and some prefer to have a little space now and then. 

But many Havanese are soft gentle dogs, Even as puppies, they are not like little wind up toys like some other small breeds... Give Oliver a little time to come out of his shell...and if that doesn't work you may just have to get another Hav to keep him company (be sure to do a search on MHS syndrome here


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Plus, don't forget puppies sleep a lot and it doesn't seem to take too much to tucker them out. It's probably a combo of things: new environment, teething, etc. Try not to worry.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Deep breath, she is a little puppy, she is just learning to play etc.. Go slow, I know today most of us what to burst in and get the fun going and the hard parts over with, this is not always possible or practical. So do not over analyze this...you will go nuts...much like a baby she needs time to adjust to her new world. You may think she is "mopey sad" but maybe she is trying to understand get use to her new environment and living situation. This is a very important time it is ok to go slow, you are setting the tone for the rest of her life. Taking things slow and easy and being consistent and patient is what is important now. Best of luck and congrats!!!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She's a baby and her whole world has been turned upside down. She was taken from everything she's known and deposited in what feels like a foreign land, with people she doesn't know. They all react differently. Being isolated and frightened has probably taken a toll on her temporarily. Just give her reassurance and love and make her feel safe. Time should take care of it for you both.


----------



## AnneSoCal (Sep 4, 2011)

We got our puppy 5 weeks ago today. I had the same concerns at the beginning. She slept a LOT and didn't seem to be very responsive to us. Just the occasional play, but mostly sleeping in corners around the house (actually, she still likes sleeping in a corner).

But I'm happy to say that she's now a full member of the family and has completely taken over the house (totally annoying both of our cats!) She's like velcro with me, too. Follows me from room to room to room. 

Just give it some time, she'll come out of her shell.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Pups needs some play and then lots of rest.
I used to schedule nap time for Henry. She is probably overwhelmed as well.

Good luck, keep us posted, and we need a pictures.hoto:


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Isn't it wonderful to have this forum to help!!! I agree with everyone,although you need to be sure the pup isn't sick, she is really probably fine. Mine slept way more than I expected! Also like yours was more tired the next day as the first day he too excited and then crashed. They sleep ALOT! (enjoy it while it lasts!!!) Mine also did better really sleeping in his crate than in his pen,he was overstimulated in his pen and couldn't really relax.When he went in his crate he would lie right down and sleep.I can tell by the forum that they are all different in this way, mine has continued to love his crate and goes in it all the time to nap. Good luck and enjoy,it is lots of work at first,constant supervision but so fun and worth it !!!Atticus is now 6 months Jody


----------



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the welcome and the inputs. I'm so glad this forum exists. All your responses definitely put us at ease with the little sweety. 

Olive got a little growly and nippy with me yesterday when I tried to get her move out of the under of the coffee table (her most favorite spot so far). But she got over it soon. Now I know what not to do with her. She likes to find cozy, dark, den-like places around the apartment and lie down.

She's is doing better now. She still likes to sleep a lot, but after reading all your replies its fine by me if she does. As long as she's drinking her water, eating sufficiently during her feeding time, and playful when she's in the mood.

Here are a couple of pictures of the little cutie!

























We are still struggling with the crating process. I have set up the crate within a ex-pen. The pee pad, water bowl and food bowl (when its feeding time) have been set outside the crate. Spread her toys outside and her favorite blankets inside the crate so she can burrow in them (she loves burrowing!) But she will only stay within the playpen when she's tired and sleepy. Otherwise, she's just keep howling and yelping to come out. Especially in the nights. We try not to give her any attention, hoping she'll give up the crying and yelping and settle down. We even sleep in the living room a few feet away from her so she can see us. But she can go on and on..non stop.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh she is SO SO cute. 

Only advice I can give you is to hold firm and it will get better. When we first got Whisky she really whined and screamed a lot, but as time has gone on she has gotten much better and now does not make a peep through the night unless she needs to go to the toilet. Now she likes being in her ex pens, she sometimes whines when we are home but not in her site, but all I have to do is say "stop it" and she quiets down or goes and attacks her toys in anger, but she does stop the whining.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Try putting her pen right next to you at night so you can put your fingers through the grate when she starts to whine/yelp. Say shush, but let her know you're right there so she won't be frightened. It shouldn't take long before she settles in.

She is a heart stealing little sable beauty. Makes you just want to grab her and kiss her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

What a cute face!!!! Hard not to give in to a face like this.:biggrin1:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh she's adorable!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Awwww she is adorable! Looks like my boy Ceylon when I got him, but a little bit darker (http://www.havaneseforum.com/album.php?albumid=402&pictureid=2363). You aren't in Washington state are you?

I agree with everybody above - she is just getting adjusted. And, puppies sure sleep an AWFUL lot. Just give her all the love and attention you can without overwhelming her and she will be the queen of your house in no time


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG! I want her!!!! she is a little heartbreaker!!!I agree with Geri about letting her sleep right next to your bed. Bed time could be just the crate too...if you want to start working towards getting her to hold it through the night (you just need to get up and take her out or to her pee pad if she does cry) Cash, who hated his pen/crate during the day learned to love bed time next to our bed in his crate... we would save an extra special treat for that time, a filled kong or a bullystick. 

The sleeping together with you in your room really bonds them quickly to you.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

That is one cute puppy!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OlivesDad said:


> Thank you all so much for the welcome and the inputs. I'm so glad this forum exists. All your responses definitely put us at ease with the little sweety.
> 
> Olive got a little growly and nippy with me yesterday when I tried to get her move out of the under of the coffee table (her most favorite spot so far). But she got over it soon. Now I know what not to do with her. She likes to find cozy, dark, den-like places around the apartment and lie down.
> 
> ...


Hi and :welcome: to the forum! Omygoodness is she the cutest puppy ever?! She's just adorable!!

The members have already given you a lot of good advice, puppies, like infants, sleep a lot, so that isn't so uncommon, maybe the sadness you see is just her being exhausted from not sleeping well at night? I caved in to the crate thing and brought Gucci in our bed, she absolutely hated being confined and it bothered me, too..so I'm not full of the popular advice on how to ignore the crying, I certainly couldn't, lol But she is an easy bedmate, takes up little space and lets me sleep in as late as I want to 

Just give it time and she will bond with you and trust you as she did her breeder and liter mates , its really an adjustment period for the whole family.

Kara


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Puppies that aren't whelped here spend their first year sleeping in a crate in our bedroom. Pups we whelp don't really need the bonding as it is developed from the first moment. They can sleep elsewhere in a crate or x-pen as we move the puppies to the living room puppy playpen around 4 weeks of age. The ones we've brought in are in our room for two reasons. First, it gives them security, second helps the bonding and third, it's easier to hear if they need to go out. Most of the time, by the time the dogs are in their crate (pen) they can hold it all night unless they have a tummy ache. Right now, we have a Sheltie puppy sleeping in a crate in our bedroom. He was 4 1/2 months old when we got him and has never cried or needed to go out at night.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She is so darling. I admire you for sticking to your guns and letting her cry. I could never do it. Mine started on my bed in a create then by about the next night right next to my head on the pillow. It worked fine for months now they jump off and go potty in the middle of the night .


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Congratulations on your beautiful Olive - what a sweet face! And welcome to the forum! You've gotten lots of good advice so I will leave it at that!


----------



## OlivesDad (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you all so much!  Olive has been doing much better. We had a wonderful play session with her last evening and today in the morning. She is a lot of fun and very energetic! 

As far as the ex-pen and the crate goes, she's getting used to it. Still whines a little bit but that's okay. 

Once again, thank you all for all those words of wisdom and encouragement.


----------



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

One thing with Daisy is she did not do well in the crate. She hated it from day 1. She also hated to be home alone. I think Olive will adjust in time.

What a cutie!


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

Can you go and get a little doggie blanket from the breeder that smells like the mom...Beanie came with her blanket that was "mom scented" and it comforted her quite a bit..maybe that will help a little? I agree with the other folks on here...she is just homesick and misses her old family. She'll come around...the chewing thing: get ready...be prepared with lots of chew toys; Beanie is 2 and still loves to gnaw on squeaky toys, feet, hands etc.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Olive is a special little girl what a beauty!!:welcome:I am sure she will come good, it sounds as if things are already getting much better.With our first Hav,Dizzie he was fine in his pen never a moments peep out of him,but then along came Nellie who was not a happy bunny in her pen, but once we moved her into our bedroom everything was much better.


----------

